# A Web of Lies - A Deathwatch Recruitment Thread



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

* RECRUITMENT ENDED*
(as of 27 November 2011) 

*A Web of Lies*

_A Distress Call, dating from the Pre-Heresy era, is received by a group of nearby Deathwatch Space Marines, on their way home from an encounter fighting with Tyranids. The Inquisitor in command orders the Deathwatch strike force to divert their course to investigate the disturbances, but they find that they are not the only ones to receive the distress call.

A warband of renegade Iron Warriors, reeling from their recent defeat at Hycanus Secondus by the hands of the Ultramarines – are seeking vengeance upon any Imperial forces. But when they hear the distress call, they find a new purpose. To find the course of it, and get it before their loyalist cousins do.

And so becomes a race against time. Both sides believe that they are the only ones who know of this distress call, but unbeknownst to all – there is an unknown third factor in play. One far more dangerous, and far more deadly..._​
_Introduction_

Here's a few questions that you probably have right now. 

*All your other roleplays have died quite early on. What makes you think that you will continue with this one? How often will you post your updates?*

The Updates will be posted once every week on a Saturday (or a Sunday if I am preoccupied), unless there is something that means I am deprived from Internet Access, and if I know about these things, I will do my best to let you know. Failing any reason that I miss an update, I urge the role players involved to continue to hassle me until I knock up a new update.

*What makes Web of Lies unique? Why should I chose it above the others?* Well, in a nutshell, Web of Lies allows you to play as the Deathwatch, an organization dedicated to purging the alien. But, Hang on, I hear you shout, why are the Deathwatch involved with renegades and not xenos? Well, you're going to have to get the action thread started to find out.

There are very few Deathwatch roleplays out there, with one exception, This gives you a chance to play as a member of the Deathwatch, and in a possible spin on the traditional Roleplay, each action you do may decide whether at the end, you are remain loyal to the Emperor or serve the Chaos Gods. At the end of the Roleplay, this will have a direct impact on the possibility of a sequel.

*How Many Characters are you accepting?*

I will start off with 6 Maximum. Before replying, I urge you to read other user's submissions. I do not want 6 Ultramarine Techmarines, or 6 Blood Angel Assault Marines. I want variations, and lots of them. I am accepting newcomers to the role-playing scene as well as veterans looking for a new challenge.

I reserve the right however, to decline your Character based on how you have acted in previous roleplays. 

*What are the Rules?*


Posts must be a decent size. No one, or two word lines. 
No God-Modding. You will be kicked out and your character either made a NPC or killed as soon as you do so.
If you have any questions, either post them in this thread or give me a PM. You're more likely to get a response from me via PM, and PM'ing is the way that I will let you know whether your character has been accepted or not, as well as posting it on this thread.
I am the Grand Master, therefore my word is Law. (He says Patronizingly)
Try to be active. If you don't think you are dedicated enough to partake in this Roleplay, then don't. I want to see one through to the end for once, and your character will either die or be made an NPC if you go long periods without being active. 
I'm going to go ahead and say it, there is a small possibility of being killed off in this Roleplay. You're more likely to get killed if you charge headlong into a bunch of renegades with nothing but a Bolt-Pistol than if you crouch behind cover with a Lascannon, for example.
Character development is allowed. Your character can change from being an arrogant prick over the course of this RP to something else, or he can start out as noble and descend into arrogancy as the story evolves. Remember, what you do _WILL_ have an outcome on the end of this story, whether it is a fail or a success for the Imperium or Chaos, so whatever you do - you must do it believably. I don't want to have old Olion Three-Fist the Space Wolf ditching the Deathwatch for the Iron Warriors at the first available moment. 
Just because all the 6 spots are taken, does not mean that it will remain that way. People will be pulled out or possibly killed off, and I am open to replacements. I will let you know if and when such a spot is available. 
Respect your fellow Roleplayers, and they will respect you.
Have Fun. I don't want this to be a boring ride for you, and I want you and your character to enjoy this as much as I do. Don't make each update become a chore.

*How should I create a character?*

Why, by following this sheet, of course. Fill it in and post it below. 

*Name:* Pretty obvious here. Try to keep it as original as possible. We don't want half a dozen Lokens or Calgars running around the place. Also, names like Bob, Jim and Fred, are out of the window as well, and remember to keep it with your Chapter. You can't have an Ultramarine being called Bjord Tree-Feller, for example, nor a Space Wolf named Nero Vipasion
. 
*Appearance:* Describe yourself. How do you look? This should be obvious really. 

*Personality:* Are you an arrogant, prideful and glory-seeking warrior, or a protector of humanity? Remember, your chapter choice does reflect this.

*Chapter Choice:* Use a wide range of Chapters here, and we only want a maximum of 2 Marines from each Chapter. I can't stress this enough, read others posts before posting your own. Like I mentioned before, we don't want 6 Ultramarines!

*Background:* How did you join the Deathwatch? What did you do in your Chapter beforehand? Basically, your history here.

*Class:* Here's a list of classes that are currently available. (Check other users posts before posting yours, I may have missed one), Remember, if you're a Black Templar, you can't be a Librarian, for example.

Also note, that a total of 4 out of 6 Users can be a Tactical Marine. This doesn't mean there has to be 4 Tactical Marines, mind you - we can have three, two, one or even 0 Tactical Marines. I will deduct spots once they have been taken by others. 

(3 Maximum)Tactical Marine: Use the appropriate Codex for your weapon choice. Say if you are from the Blood Angels, you will use the weapons that belong to the Tactical Marines option from the Codex: Blood Angels, and for example, if you are an Ultramarine, you will use weapon options from Codex: Space Marines. Apply the equivalent slot for Codex: Black Templars and Codex: Space Wolves

(1 Maximum) Devastator Marine: Same as above, but use the Devastator entry in your respective Codex.

(2 Maximum) Assault Marine: Same as above, but use the Assault Marine entry in your respective Codex.

(NO AVAILABLE SPACES) Techmarine: Same as above, but use the Techmarine/Iron Priest entry in your respective Codex. NO TERMINATOR ARMOUR, 

(NO AVAILABLE SPACES) Librarian: Same as above, but use the Librarian/Rune Priest entry in your respective Codex. NO TERMINATOR ARMOUR, NO EPISTOLARY 

(NO AVAILABLE SPACES) Chaplain: Same as above, but use the Chaplain/Iron Priest entry in your respective Codex. NO TERMINATOR ARMOUR

(3 Maximum) Scout: Same as above, but use the Scout entry in your respective Codex. 

* Equipment/Armour:* Refer to your appropriate Codex and unit selection for the choice of Equipment and Armour. Remember to be reasonable, and stick to what the Codex allows.

*Is there anything else we should know?*

I think that's it covered. Let me know if anything's gone wrong or I've missed out anything, and I'll fix it. 

*Thought for the Day:* _The Emperor Protects_


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Characters Accepted:*

No. / Username / Character / Chapter / Rank / 
1. Midge913 / Lutran Valda / Crimson Fists / Librarian
2. DasOmen / Makua / Lanterns / Techmarine 
3. Angel Encarmine / Delos / Blood Angels / Chaplain 
4. Rems / Severus / Ultramarines / Tactical Marine (Sergeant) 
5. Yushiro / Okurai Seng / Dragon Hands / Scout (Sergeant) 
6. Santaire / TBC / TBC / TBC 

Due to the death of one character in the roleplay, we have a space available, let me know if you're interested to join by posting on this thread, and I'll let you know if your character makes it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Name: Lutran Valda

Appearance: Lutran stands about 7'3" tall and is relatively thick muscled. He bears the the angular hard features and piercing grey eyes that are trade marks of the all the Sons of Dorn. Lutran keeps his head shaved bald, displaying a proudly earned scar that runs horizontally across his scalp. He is an imposing figure in his dark blue armor that proudly displays the Crimson Fists Chapter Symbol on the left shoulder pad and and the horned skull and book of the Librarium on the right. The inside of his psychic hood glows with eldrich power and when his mind searches the vastness of the warp, from which he draws his power, his eyes glow with a bright purple light. Despite his fearsome appearance as a Librarian, and the angular nature of his features, the corners of his eyes bear the creases of constant mirth and his easy smile is welcoming. 

Personality: Like others of the Librarium Lutran has a cryptic and shielded way. Though he readily offers a comforting word and ear of counsel. His easy manner and open sense of humor bely the secrets that are hidden in the corners of his mind. Marines under his command find him an able commander and excellent tactician, and find his manner easy to adapt to. He is confident in the skills of the warriors around him and will fight to the death to protect his brethren whether it be from obvious xeno threat, or insidious power of the warp. 

Chapter Choice: Crimson Fists

Class: Librarian (The avenger, quickening)

Background: for close to 300 years Lutran has served the Crimson Fists. Born into the imperial nobility on Rynn, Lutran grew up in comfort and luxury, until shortly after his 7th birthday. He was out on a hunting party with his father's retainers when he became separated and lost in the wilderness far outside the city. Alone and frightened he wandered the woods hoping to find some sign of his trail or a lead as to which direction he should take to return when he was cornered by a pack of wolves. As the beasts rushed into take their kill, Lutran frigthened to his core, threw his hands up to protect his face and he felt a strange power flow through him and in a bright flash of scarlet light he immolated the beasts as they lunged. The contact with the power of the warp sapped his strength and he passed out in the midst of the smoldering remains. 

In the Chapter Monastery of the Crimson Fist's members of the chapters librarium felt the sudden pulse in the warp and upon investigating, they found the unconcious Lutran and the remains of his pursuers. He was taken to the Chapter Monastary and when he regained conciousness he was put to several trials of purity and ability. Shortly there after he was inducted into the chapter and spent several decades enduring grueling trials and training to control his body and his mind. He received the chapters geneseed and after compeletion of his training he became a formidable member of the librarium. 

Over the course of his centuries of service Lutran fought in many campaigns and provided support to many of the chapters companies. Including the battle for the suvival of the Chapter on Rynn itself. It was shortly after this action that a request from the Ordo Xenos was recevied by the Crimson Fist's for members to join a Deathwatch Kill team to fight the enemies of mankind, and it was Lutran who took up the call. 

Equipment: Mark VII power armor, plasma pistol, force halberd, frag and krak grenades. 

Here is my offering.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

if at all possible i would like to take the tech priest position. however i ask one selfish question. how do you feel about custom chapters? for example i would like to use my lantern marine refrenced in the other deathwatch thread. if you wish i will gladdly repost the information here for your own easy viewing pleasure(or displeasure should you dispise them). if someone else wishes to take the techmarine i will gladdly select one of the other types, but i figure i would ask first.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like to take the chaplain position if its cool cant post up a char sheet this second as i have to run to work, but will have one up in about 5-6 hours...


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Das Omen if you want to use your techmarine character for this that's cool. I will use my tac one, a quintessential Ultramarine. I am determined to create an interesting Ultramarine character. 

*Name*: Severus
*Age*: 170

*Class*: Tactical (Sergeant)

*Chapter:* Ultramarines

*Appearance*: Of a distinguished Macraggian bloodline Severus’ features are patrician, his chiselled features that of any of a hundred statues on Macragge. Close cropped blond hair frames a healthy, tanned face, sapphire eyes projecting a questing gaze. Severus’ noble features are indeed the model of Herculean beauty. Beneath his armour however lies a body horribly scarred by decades of war. In particular it is Tyranic bio acid which has claimed vast swathes of skin across his body, a memento from Behemoth on the icy tundra of Macragge.

His own armour destroyed in the fighting on Maccrage, Severus now wears the revered Mark IV warplate of Brother Prygus, Hero-Maytr of the Claix sector, its wrought surface inscribed with litanies of devotion, service and passages from the Codex Astartes. His face shelters behind the brutal mask of a Mark III helm, itself once worn by Severus’ fallen Captain Agrian. So it is that Severus carries the courage and honour of Macragge and its warriors wherever his trials make take him.

*Personality*: Born into a noble line on vaunted Maccrage, Severus was taught at an early age to aspire to be the best. A fierce pride burns within his breast, the desire to honour his chapter, his commanders, the Deathwatch and himself. It is not within an Ultramarine to fail, nor to do anything but the utmost of his duty. Stern and inflexible Severus has little time for his more wayward cousins in the Astartes. Some would say he has a iron rod up his backside, Severus calls it discipline. A proud Ultramarine Sergeant, Severus is used to giving orders and having them obeyed. Accompanying this disciplinarian streak is a deep reverence for the Holy Codex Astartes, if an answer is not to be found within its hallowed pages it is not worth knowing.

*Background*: Like all youths of Macragge Severus entered the academies at an early age. Unlike all he excelled and was chosen as an aspirant for the Ultramarines. Here too Severus excelled, consistently outperforming his peers. A fierce pride coursed through the young aspirant, an unquenchable desire to be the best. Such arrogance was judged ill-fitting to the honour of the Ultramarines and Severus was nearly cast out for his hubris. Reclusiarch Cassius however, already a legend, stepped in. Loathe to see a promising Ultramarine wasted he counselled the boy, tempering arrogance to determination.

Decades passed with battles uncountable fought. On the plains of Asheius Severus slew the ork Warboss Bigteef Necksnappa. The Overfiend of Chyuis fell to his chainblade as did the witches of Gryskul. Across the length and breadth of Ultima Segementum did Severus fight, killing the foes of mankind with bolter and chainsword. On Klytex VII Severus was promoted to Sergeant having decapitated the Chaos renegade who slew his own. A noble and canny leader Severus led his ‘Iron Hides’, so named for their propensity to be in the thickest of the fighting and emerge unscathed for many years until came Behemoth, the scourge of Ultramar.

It was to Cassius that Severus would turn again to in the aftermath of the Battle for Maccrage. He had lost his squad, his company, his comrades and friends. Where once resided laughter and camaraderie only a burning hatred for the xenos was left. It was not right Severus though, not right that heroes true and brave could be snatched away by lowly xenos beasts, with no comprehension of the legends they were snuffing out. Cassius, his own heart bitter urged Severus to take up the black, to take the fight to the xenos.

As result of Behemoth Severus holds a fervent, burning hatred towards the Tyrannid Menace. A hatred so great it is capable of blinding his tactical reasoning and forethought. All other enemies he merely holds in contempt and disdain, as they are the carrion feeding on Humanity but the Tyranids have left an indelible scar on Severus’ psyche.

*Deathwatch Selection*: Severus was appointed to the Deathwatch at the urging of Cassius who saw in the Ultramarine the need for revenge. Severus was diminished at the loss of his squad and comrades, scarred physically and mentally a shadow hung over his heart. It was thought that service with the Deathwatch would slake his thirst for revenge, allowing Severus to return to the Chapter in due time. Calgar could hardly disagree, the experience of the surviving Tyranic Veterans as they became to be called would be invaluable to the Deathwatch. Further the Ultramarines would show they were not finished, while weakened they would still perform their duty to the Imperium as they always had, with Courage and Honour.

Severus is eager in his service to the Deathwatch. It provides him both the opportunity for revenge against xenos horrors but also allows him to bring the wisdom of the Codex to his errant kin. Appointment to the Deathwatch has rekindled the embers of his ambition and pride. In his service Severus has the chance to further forge his legend against all manner of foes. While the Deathwatch lack the bonds of brotherhood of his own chapter they are mighty warriors and worthy or respect with a sacred task. Severus is pleased to join such august company.

*Equipment*: Bolter, combat gladius sheathed at right greave, frag and krak grenades. May i also choose a chainsword or powerweapon? I know they're not strictly tactical marine weapons but it would make sense for a deathwatch marine to carry them, especially as Deathwatch marines are supposed to be veterans before their selection (which is also why i made him a sergeant).

edit- and a chainsword. (yes a power weapon's better but a chainsword is just so cool and much more enjoyable to write about.)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice character Rems. I have a feeling that Lutran and Severus are going to provide a lot of interesting character interaction.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

The Son's of Dorn have accrued much glory in their vaunted service to the Emperor. This scion of Ultramar will gladly stand by your side. It will be good to have a brother warrior who values the tenets of the Codex Astartes. 

Ehm, thanks, i'm hoping for some good interaction too.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the interest, I'll hit you all up with PMs shortly as well as posting them here:

*Midge913:* Your guy's in. Welcome to the Roleplay .

*DasOmen:* Custom Chapters are okay with me. Welcome aboard. 

*Angel Encarmine:* You're in.

*Rems:* Nice, Welcome to the Club .

Okay, that's all for now. We have four members in the Roleplay meaning two slots are now left.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

About my equipment request for close combat weapons, yea? nay?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Rems said:


> About my equipment request for close combat weapons, yea? nay?


Yep, go ahead.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

and with the roar of the lanterns, all shall know, IT IS BETTER TO BURN OUT THAN FADE AWAY

*Name:* Makua 
. 
*Appearance:* 
Makua is a rather lanky marine and seems perfectly suited to being a scout marine due to his build. his brown hair is also rather long and is in several braids that are kept behind his head. each brade has a custom made clamp made out of silver and bamboo. the bamboo has been carved into intricate designs with a silver skull in the center as well as silver bands around the ends. he also sports a "soul patch" on his chin. like all lanterns his eyes glow brilliantly. so bright is their orange glow that his helmet's lenses appear to have pupils when he has it on.

Makua also sports a century service bolt in his forhead. while for most this is a simple bland bolt, only there to mark a century of service. Makua's bolt has carvings and designs marking it. 

Makua has a face one would liken to a pirate, or a scoundrell, or a swashbuckler on shore leave. if chin's could kill, he'd have a lethal weapon adorning his face. his jutting chin and whicked smile is possibly what most remember of him, that or his astranged laugh. 

as is custom for all of the lantern marines, and well, most of his people as well, Makua has a neigh full body tattoo. his left surviving arm has glowing blazing orange texts marking it, from just below his sholder all the way down to what used to be his forearm. due to a injury the rest of the tattoo from that point down had been lost, but was carved into his replacement arm as per tridition. his right arm, mechanical sholder and all, also sports the markings. the glowing orange tattoo also moves onto cover his back in a tribal display. those noting the actual design will see it looks almost mechanical, as if inspiration was taken from the cult of the machines. 

His cybernetic right arm starts by replacing his shoulder and the rest of his arm. this best craftsmanship cybernetic appendage functions just as his normal arm would, augmented of course to compensate for his armor's ability so he is not under powered when the time comes to dawn his armor and send the fight to the enemies of the emperor. His left forearm is much in the same way. Due to it's excellent craftsmanship, the appendages allow him to be a bit more dexterous with small and fine objects, such as the internal workings of machines or his battle brother's bolters. The arms are made out of the same materiel as his armor as well, so not to sacrifice defense and leave the tech marine with weaker points compared to his brothers. Fortunately however, steel is stronger than flesh, and Makua is stronger for it, much to his dismay however as he actually misses his lost limbs. An oddity for one such as him.

Makua sports two servo arms. unlike many of his cousin's servo arms that are simply pincers, and limited in mobility and dexterity, his specialize in such, but sacrifice durability and strength to do so. the servo arms sport articulated hands which help grip, hold, and articulate objects much better than the industrial models many other tech marines use. due to this Makua lacks any added tools in the arms. he does however use the arms to hold his lanterns.

Makua's armor is not the mark 8 errant armor he would love to be adorned with, it is instead the standard mark 7 with proper modifications to allow for his servo arms and his mechanical replacement limbs. the only peace of Mark 8 errant he has is the helmet for his armor. the area around the right eye has been adorned with the Veteran markings of the Lantern marines, namely the glowing orange tribal flames. this is to signify that he has been put up for promotion in his chapter and that his name is on the list. these glowing markings seem to burn away any paint that makes to cover it as if scorched off by a las cutter (industrial tool for cutting bulkheads)

Makua's armor did not like being painted black as per the standard of deathwatch. despite being painted black in front of his new brothers several times, his armor's previous colors still show through in the right light, giving it an abyssal appearance. (everywhere but where you are looking is black. Makua painted his armor, with great pain, a total of fifty seven times. the abyssal nature remained each time, in fact, it only got worse. Deathwatch Techmarines advised against painting it more, as the machine spirit of the armor was already quite angry. 

Like all Lantern marines, Makua has two lanterns that he always carries with him. these lanterns are expertly crafted and are made of the very same materiel as the very power armor they wear. a small power field keeps them from being damaged and allows them to be used as crude power weapons when absolutely necessary. the lanterns however frown very much on this and it's mostly of a last resort. these lanterns always glow and provide excellent light when they need to. each lantern is anointed every morning at least 13 times by a priest. the lantern marines consider the light they shed to be holy, and refer to it as the light of the emperor. no one can recall exactly why the lantern marines carry these lanterns. the marines believe them to be holy, but logs show that adeptus terra made special note that the marines would need to bring the emperor's light into the darkest of places and advised them to have the items in question with them at all times. as such, a marine sleeps with the lanterns above their bed. adeptus terra also illustrated very specific instructions for these lanterns, namely the being blessed by a priest every morning. Makua is very protective of these items, and has already drawn his weapon on many brothers from other chapters who tried to take them from him. he's never fired a shot however. this is the standard for many lantern marines. 

Unlike other Techmarines, Makua does not carry a standard Omnissan power axe, a massive two handed weapon that is found on most tech marines, Makua has opted for a much smaller one handed Omnissan pattern power Cutlass, Acting as a backup weapon instead of his primary.
*
Personality:* Makua is very laid back compared to many other space marines most of the time when he's not worked up about something. unlike other techmarines or members of the machine cult, he laments the loss of his own limbs but understands that his replacements are a sad necessity. he does not blindly believe that metal is stronger like many of his brothers, or that to become pure is to become machine. there is not a day that goes by, that despite his victory, he regrets the loss of his limbs.

in other words his faith in the machine cult is not a blind one, it is an informed one. unlike many of his machine cult brothers however, he does not share their views on many things, and instead sees technology as something to serve man. 

While he may be slow to anger, he's quick to annoy. He finds the close minded nature of some of his brothers, and even fellow techpriests piratically irking. While he understands the dangers and crimes of heresy, and the nature of his enemies, and while he doesn't hesitate to due his duty, he still gets rather angry at his own brothers when they screw something up reguariding technology or are being particularly dense. Due to this he's been accused of borderline insubordination on multiple accounts. 

*
Chapter Choice:* Lantern
The lantern marines and "all" their information can be found here
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=95650&page=5
if anything needs broadening or more fluffing, i will be happy to do so.

*Background:* Makua's deeds have drifted far beyond his chapter's ears. his accomplishments have been passed from person to person, log to log, but to understand them one must first understand the man he was before he became a marine, and the tasks he went through to get there.

Makua was the son of a pirate and a tavern wench, but he neither grew up on a boat or in a bar, instead his parents were slaughtered by accident by the very people who swore to protect them. his mother was the victum of a drop pod landing on her. his farther was struck down by an all out orbital bombardment in order to stop a ork battle boat from reaching the shore of a small island near a holy set of ruins. his farther was struck by the first shot as he was aboard a pirate boat currently engaged with the orks. as such, Makua was raised by the priests on the planet and grew up in the orphanage, that was for a while anyway. Makua became fed up with life as a parent-less orphan, and instead struck out on his own, violently so.

Makua scoured the planet for weapons and lost technology as a pirate for a few years. working as a pirate for the majority of them, scouring the planet for technology, exploring the ruins, and searching for knowledge. but in doing so, he awoke an ancient dark age com array, he attracted the attention of the lanterns. 

as drop pods fell from the sky, Makua was oblivious to the approaching marines and the moment that would change his life forever, instead he tinkered away on the dark age com array, repairing it to see what he could learn. this act caused the marines to send a chosen group to investigate. a Veteran squad arrived at the old instillation, and promptly entered as quickly as they could. with the war with the tyranids going on they feared the worse. but in their haste, Makua went widely unnoticed, until they moved to leave that is, right up till Makua stopped them.

Makua had come to the realization that they had killed his parents, and he sought vengeance. he cried out their name covered in ash. "Angels of fire that fall from the sky, heaven and hell shall be burning tonight. covered in ashes i call out your name!" with that, Makua challenged them to combat. Makua had intended to die that day, to join his parents in death, to find some solace and peace in his final moments... But the apothecary wouldn't have it.... Not after he saw what he had done to the captain.

Makua engaged in singular combat with the captain that was leading the ground party. the marine in full armor took on the angry Makua in ritual combat. it was a fight everyone knew he couldn't win, that he could not prevail, it was a impossible challenge that had no chance of success, yet here Makua was, engaging in combat with the marine captain. And as the story goes, just as the captain thought victory was at his grasp, Makua denied the captain of a easy win at the cost of his entire right arm, the captain's power fist shredding his arm, flesh, bone, and all... however Makua refused to surrender and continued fighting in a frenzied rage. The "aspirant" fought on, bleeding out from a staggering injury with fire in his eyes. The captain tried to end it by grabbing Makua's left wrist with his gauntlet, but Makua's fury would not be silenced, and a swift kick to the captain's temple stunned the marine and forced him to let go. Makua attempted a punch to the marine, despite the armor, despite the size, despite everything. However it was not enough, the marine moved to deflect the blow with his power fist, shredding Makua's left arm from the forearm down. Despite the loss of both limbs, Makua would not be silenced, nore would he give up. Still the aspirant charged and fought on. it was not until the captain found himself on his back and Makua seemed to grasp victory that he finally stopped, loosing consciousness due to excessive blood loss.

Acting quickly the apothecary stabilized Makua and saved his life having more than proven himself in combat to the marines of the Lantern. And with their recommendation, was drafted into the Aspirant circle, the aspirant's life began anew.

Makua was forced awake by the apothecary a day later with mechanical limbs replacing his old ones, and there in front of him was the man he fought. the details of the conversation are sketchy at best, and degraded from being told so many times by so many people at worse. but the story goes that the veteran captain asked where Makua's parents were, only to hear they were murdered. the lanterns were proud that their planet had no real crime per say, save piracy. when asked who murdered his parents, Makura pointed to the marines... with no one to second his name to the chapter and to give him up to the lanterns as per the custom, Makua had a rough road ahead of him. he was given a day to rest as a Kahuna took his case to the chapter master in order for an appeal. the ruling was that as the marines were responsible for the death of his parents, an acceptation to the law would be made and he would be allowed to compete in the trials. 

the news was passed back to Makua, and later that day he along with 400 other aspirants traveled up to the stars to begin the trials, survival on each of the death worlds that orbited Servalist as moons. the trials were long, hard, and impossible to complete. out of the 400 that started the trials, forty came out of it alive, and out of those forty, only ten went onto marines. Makua was forced to fight other aspirants to the death as additional test for the would be marine before he was allowed to participate in ritual combat once more, and this time in earnest.

when Makua fought in ritual combat again, this time against a marine, Makua bested the marine, only this time he didn't pass out from blood loss. with his challenge complete, Makua went onto become a marine, and would prove himself time and time again as a scout, though not for his ability at scouting much to his Sergent's dismay, but at his talent with machines and technology. on the day his black carapace had completed it's integration process, Makua was shipped off to mars, a task in itself that was difficult as they had to blast through part of the hive fleet that was laying siege to their subsector. 

for 30 years Makua stayed on mars so that they may forge him into a techmarine and his commune with the machine spirits may continue under the guidance of the Omnissiah. His time there was not as most, he learned of the machine cult, he learned of their ways, but his faith was not a blind one. He did abide by what he was told, what he was taught, and he did what was required of him, but they found him quick to anger when they asked for blind faith, and he did not leave on the best of terms. He left with his training complete, with his duty done, but he refused to accept several things they taught him. Namely the flesh is not weak.

on their way back, Makua and his fellow techmarines from his chapter took a detour, one they hoped would be a short one. they entered the Territory of the ultramarines. there in one of their subsectors they stopped off at a shrine world to pay their respects to their neighboring chapter and their primarch, as well as the emperor. now the ultramarines were already in route to the planet, lead there by the Emperor's Tarot that was divined by a chaplain of the chapter. what makua and his brother techmarines found was what they assumed to be normal for the subsector. a regiment of sisters tending to the shrine. but it was anything but that. the lanterns had begun to pray at the alters to offer their respects, when a chaos witch made herself known, killing the sisters of battle that tended to the shrines and turning on the marines themselves. Makua was struck and ended up being pulled down by the tenacity of the witch into a vast well that lead to the ancient catacombs beneath the shrine.

when the ultramarines arrived, they found four surviving lantern techmarines, all of which were unconscious and thought dead at first before their apothecary revived them via blood transfusion. all the ultramarines learned was that the cannoness went mad and killed everyone. when asked if there were any more of them, their only response was Makua, who had fallen down the well. utilizing jump packs the ultramarines made their way down into the well, and followed the sound of fighting and the blatant destruction to discover Makua fighting not one, but two chaos witches. they were however unable to render aid due to foul chaos magic forming a barrier between them and the main chamber in which Makua was locked in battle. the ultramarines expected Makua to fall in battle against the two witches with how they were unleashing foul spell after foul spell upon the techmarine, but it was not to be, for Makua fought valiantly and struck the witches down despite their foul sorcery and the creatures that were summoned to aid them.

upon returning to their chapter, the Lantern marines had left a decent impression on the ultramarines.

years later however, Makua found that death with chaos, did not mean the end. he later faced off against the witch sisters four more times over the years, each time he thought it would be for good, but a decade later they always came back. it's been thirty years since his last encounter with the witch sisters, and he dreads their return, the last time they fought, Makua lost twelve of his brothers to them.

in later engagements Makua has shown a blatant disregard for the advised caution of others marines of different chapters when something piratically menacing has been held up in some keep or a old set of ruins. the lantern marine often marching in alone while his comrades waited for reinforcements. fourteen times he's denied his brothers from other chapters the fun of combat as he's killed the big nasty before help arrived. the other times they've arrived to find him locked in combat with the beasty. he has however lived to regret that hard headed nature of his, as he became incapacitated against a tau battlesuit. 


*Class:* Techmarine

* Equipment/Armour:* Modofied Mark 7 power armor, full replacement best craftsmenship Imperial bionic arm. full replacement best craftsmenship imperial bionic forearm and hand. Mark 8 Errant helm with half veteran markings. 2 high dexterity model servo arms (they mimic human arms and hands for better dexterity, sacrificing the brute strength of the industrial servo arm.) 2 "Artificed Techmarine" "Power lanterns" (the primary trademark of any lantern marine). salvaged Dark angel combat shield. Omnissan pattern power Cutlass. pele pattern Bolter with "Tiki" inlays and embroyderments.
1 Pele pattern Guitar for Chapter Cult Rituals. in absolute last resort, can be used as a cudgel or awkward close combat weapon, is not known to carry it on the field of battle as it mostly rests in his quarters. 2 glow lamp servo skulls. 3 Speaker servo skulls. (note said servo skulls do not function as standard imperial servo skulls. glow lamp skulls only provide aditional light and the speakers only serve to aid in the pele pattern Guitar's part in the chapter cult ritual of the lantern marines.
*
Is there anything else we should know?*
The lantern marines have always refused the call of deathwatch. never once in the history of the chapter has a single marine ever participated in deathwatch. partially due to their proud nature regarding their colors, and also mostly due to that they need every marine available to fend off the hive fleet threatening their subsector. 

Makua has been the first Lantern marine ever sent to deathwatch and was told to not come home to the chapter until he was called by his chapter master for reasons not told to him. 

the chapter master of the Lantern marines sent Makua to the death watch after a particularly disturbing Emperor's Tarot reading. never before have the lanterns willingly sent marines to deathwatch, instead keeping all they could in their subsector to fight off the hive fleet. but so disturbing was this reading that the chapter master pulled Makua from a joint operation with the blood ravens and the space wolves so that he may go to join the death watch. what this reading said only he, the emperor, and the inquisitor know, Makua is completely in the dark for why he was selected. 


*Thought for the Day:* NEVER GIVE UP! NEVER SURRENDER! _FIGHT! WIN! PREVAIL! FOR IT IS BETTER TO BURN OUT THAN FADE AWAY_!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Can I reserve a spot for now, I will try to get a character up by tommorow at the latest.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*DasOmen:* Welcome aboard . 

*Santaire:* That's cool with me, knock your sheet up as soon as you can. 

I have been contacted by bbqbeefburgerman who will take up the last spot on the list as a Long Fang, (Devastator) From the Space Wolves Chapter, and is going to post his entry soon. As soon as everybody's character sheet is up, hopefully by Sunday - I'll kick off the Roleplay then.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

so everything in my profile was ok?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

DasOmen: Yep, although you may want to remove the bit about your marine being the only one who has been accepted by the Deathwatch, though - I get where you're coming from, just bump it up to like 20 or so Lanterns have been chosen by the Deathwatch, rather than just one.

Also, due to the fact that they have declined members to the Deathwatch, your Lantern Marine may be looked down upon by other members of the Deatwatch, just bear that in mind. 

Otherwise it's ok.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

righto, i'll drop it down to bout 20 marines instead of him being the first. and yes i know people are going to resent his chapter somewhat.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Excellent, so then - all we need is for Santaire, bbqbeefburgerman and Angel Encarmine to get their character sheets up and then we can get this roleplay going!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

looking forward to it!


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Name: Delos

Age: 574

Appearance: A giant of a Man, Delos stands a head taller than the average Astartes. His noble features have been heavily scarred in his 560 years of service to the Blood Angels. Looking into his grey, dark eyes, all one can see is fierce undying faith in the emperor and Sanguinius. His MK VII Armor is in pristine condition, although it is 2000 years old and has been worn by many Chaplains before him. He wears a rosarius given to him by members of the Ecclesiarchy in the shape of an Imperial Aquila around his neck. Covering his armor are several purity seals, and etchings of Litanies of Devotion to the Emperor. He wears the full skull helmet of the Chaplain.

Personality: Chaplain Delos is a very strict, no nonsense type of marine, although he makes it a point to know the name of every marine he serves with, and cares for them all equally. His faith is stronger than adamantium, and in Battle he can always be found where the fighting is fiercest, shouting litanies of faith, and smiting down enemies with his crozius. Although he does not put up with nonsense, it would seem his reserves of patience are limitless. 

Chapter Choice: Blood Angels

Background: Born on Baal Secundus, Delos was the closest thing to nobility to be found in the tribes of blood. Growing up he was strong and extremely capable, and many expected him to join the Angels of Death. When he was 14 summers old, he departed his tribe to journey to Angels Fall to begin the trials. Nearly dying along the way, he succesfully passed the trial, and joined the other 50 aspirants to walk the path of the Blood Angels. 

Beginning as a scout, as all Adeptus Astartes do, Delos was fascinated with the Chaplains that ministered to his brothers. Learning as much as he could about them, he began to emulate them, and soon enough after his time as a scout was over, he found himself brought in as a Chaplain. After his training was finished, he was inducted into the Blood angels 3rd Company, and fought with them for many long years. 

He fought alongside Dante at Armageddon when he led the counter charge. He was one of the first to come upon Mephiston after his rebirth. He fought with the other chapters at the 3rd Battle for Armageddon when the stubborn orks returned. Always being found where the fighting was the most brutal and ruthless, Delos became very respected by his fellow marines. After the third battle for armageddon, he was given a Rosarius by the Eccelsiarchy for his actions in aiding them in the battle. 

After his accomplishments reached the ears of Lord Dante, he was brought before the Chapter Master of the Blood Angels and his second Mephiston, the Lord of Death. After speaking with them, they told him the Deathwatch had need of a worth Chaplain, and he was selected to go. At first Delos was slightly angry, as he did not wish to leave his brothers, but after Dante explained that he was the perfect candidate for the deathwatch, Delos accepted and now finds himself in the midst of the Deathwatch.

Class: Chaplain


Equipment/Armour: 
- MK VII "Aquila" Power Armor
- Rosarius ( with built in conversion field )
- Crozius Arcanum in shape of Imperial Aquila
- Bolt Pistol
- Krak Grenades

Thought for the day: 
_Fear not and be proud, for we are the sons of Sanguinius, the protectors of Mankind. Aye, we are indeed the Angels of Death._

There is the Chaplain, tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, your character's accepted . Now all we need is for Santaire and bbqbeefburgerman to knock up their profiles and we can give this thing a green light.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

anyone have any thoughts about this RP so far? possible previous character interactions? if i understand the story right, our group just finished deathwatch and was on their way home when this happened, so what are some possible character interactions that could have happened? first thoughts on a few of the other marines?


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Ultramarines generally dont like blood angels I know that much, and as far as your Tiki Techmarine i have no idea lol great chapter creation btw :biggrin:


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Severus has a Space Wolf, a Blood Angel and a Lantern Marine to chide and preach the benefits of the Codex Astartes to, he'll be happy. 

Are we a newly formed team or have we been together for quite some time?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Re-reading the intro it seems that we all just got done fighting a campaign against the tyranid menace. It would be my assumption then that we have known each other for at least the duration of that campaign.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You are correct Midge, the Deathwatch have just been fighting together against the Tyranids, and have been together long enough perhaps for opinions to change. And of course, the actions that each of your other Deathwatch members have done and will do will also shape the fate of this roleplay.


----------



## bbqbeefburgerman (Jul 23, 2011)

Name: Jorik
Appearance: Similar to all Long Fangs, Jorik has well-developed fangs and has hair the colour of storm clouds. He has accumulated a variety of scars throughout many campaigns, though mainly across his face, from his reckless Blood Claw days. 


Personality: Jorik, unlike other Long Fangs, has a few screws loose, his maniacal laughter could be booming across the battlefield as he mows down his targets with salvos of unrelenting firepower. However, his attitude has drawn some scorn from his pack, as they believe he should be more responsible.


Chapter Choice: Space Wolves


Background: Jorik has plenty of action across his lifespan. He was nearly overcome by the Canis Helix at his initiation, developing an erratic personality. Having fought in campaigns across the Imperium of Man against the xenos and heretics alike, Jorik has amassed a wealth of knowledge about the Imperium itself and its enemies. Jorik's pack were always reliable in the heat of battle, supporting other Space Wolf packs and taking down larger targets with relative ease. However, he came to the attention of their Wolf Lord after taking down a Tyranid Carnifex in the midst of tearing into a pack of Blood Claws by blowing out its head with his trusty Heavy Bolter. He was later commended on his actions but was punished for firing into the combat. His skill with the Heavy Bolter was demonstrated again and again in ensuing campaigns, the most notable kill was on a Ork Trukk driver, causing the transport to crash, and then mowed down the disembarking passengers.


Having plenty of time to time to think between campaigns, Jorik has begun to doubt the actions made by the Imperium and Inquisition against the many xenos races. Especially, the Eldar and Tau, as they were never acted aggressively towards the Imperium unless provoked. However, those that directly threatened the Imperium like Necrons, Tyranids and Orks needed to be exterminated. However, these thoughts, Jorik knew, could be deemed heretical by those around him and best kept to himself. 


Class: Devastator (Long Fang) 


Equipment: Heavy Bolter and Chainsword, Frag and Krak grenades


There is my character sheet, I hopefully it's in character with Space Wolves (generally anyways).
Looking forward to the RP.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I know we already have an ultramsmurf but I have been filled with a sense of the awesomeness of ultramarines by the demo of space marine. I added the bolt pistol in just as a back up weapon but will remove it if you want.

Name: Titus

Age: 247

Class: Command squad sergeant

Chapter: Ultramarines

Appearance: Titus is tall and broad as with all space marines. His facial features echo those of his primarch and because of this he is consider especially blessed. The most obvious sign that he is not Roboute Guilliman returned to life is his hair. It is black and cropped close to his skull so that it does not interfere with his aim or vision. His eyes are a unique, sparkling icy blue. His face is unscarred which is remarkable considering his long and bloody career. He has a bionic hand after his organic one was torn off by a raging carnifex at the end of the Battle for Macragge against the Tyranids of hive fleet Behemoth and his arms and many of his organs are also bionics due to the attentions of a Chaos marine squad. Half his torso has become a metal shield and part of his neck is also bionic. He has 4 studs in his forehead showing his two centuries of service.

Most of his power armour is Mk VIII ‘Errant’ pattern and is painted with the Deathwatch black. The only exceptions to this are that his greaves are of the MK 6 ‘Corvus’ pattern and his left shoulder pad which shows the third company heraldry. His right shoulder pad shows the stylised I of the Inquisition. His helmet is also black but shows the white laurels hat signify his rank as veteran sergeant of the third company He carries his chainsword strapped to his right hip alongside his bolt pistol and his bolter maglocked to his back pack. His bolter is of the ‘Stalker’ pattern meaning that it has a scope and a silencer.

Personality: Titus is regarded as being a bit of a loose cannon by many of his battle brothers. He shows reverence to the Codex Astartes but is not as fixated by it as his fellow Ultramarines. This has made many of his brothers believe that he is not worthy of the armour he wears but every time someone rises in protest he merely explains that while the advice in the Codex Astartes is good it is simply advice. And when they find someway to counter this he says something that has got him out of tight spots with his battle brothers time after time. He tells them how even Guilliman knew that adaptation equals victory and that the enemy is ever unpredictable. This has lead to many accusing him of heresy but these claims have always been proved false. Titus has a brilliant tactical mind although he could not hope to match Sicarius or Lord Calgar. The only reason he has not risen to the rank of captain already is that his many detractors claim that he would misuse the power and lead his marines into heresy. This is why Captain Fabian has promoted him to the command squad but not named him as his successor. He commands not through discipline but through mutual respect. When giving orders he does not demand, he merely asks. This has caused him to gain a great deal of respect from marines from many chapters for he is obeyed not because he ordered, but because his squad believes he is doing the right thing. He always accepts advice when it is offered and is not one to throw lives away even if it meant winning, always looking for another way.

Background: Titus was not born into one of the noble lines on Macragge. Indeed had he not excelled at ranged combat and been no slouch up close and personal when training for the planetary defence forces he would never have been selected in the first place. He was recruited and taken to the Agiselus Barracks where Marneus Calgar once trained. There he gained a reputation as an amazing shot and when he was cornered by a group of young men from noble blood they found that he wasn’t against using his fists if he had to. He passed with flying colours and graduated into the scout company where he trained under sergeant Telion. The grizzled veteran saw the young scout’s natural skill with weapons and trained him in both ranged and close quarters combat. Under the watchful eye of the grim sergeant Titus trained in the use of every weapon wielded by space marines, even spending a short time carrying the heavy weapon for his squad. However it was with a bolter he excelled.

He couldn’t explain it; he simply aimed the bolter and the shell landed where he wanted it too. After several years benefiting from Telion’s training he could judge weather conditions and wind speed and move his aim to compensate. After almost seven years he gained his power armour and it was the proudest moment of his life. It was of the MK VII pattern, the standard armour of the Ultramarines but even so Titus felt more pride than he had ever experienced, or would ever experience again. As a tactical marine he excelled at ranged combat for Telion had trained him well. It was during this time that the Battle for Macragge occurred.

Titus was already considered as the best shot in his squad, indeed he had heard some say he was the best shot in the company. However this did not make Titus proud, it was merely to be expected considering he had been trained by Telion himself. His skills with a bolter proved invaluable against the Tyranids for he was able to pin-point weaknesses in the enemy’s natural armour and kill them with a well aimed shot. He was part of the rearguard commanded by Lord Calgar along with the rest of his company and was overcome with awe at the tactical mastery possessed by the Chapter Master of the Ultramarines. He was overcome with rage after Calgar was laid low and only the urgent calls of his squad stopped him from hurling himself at the Tyranids and trying to tear them apart with his bear hands.

It was after the space battle was completed and the third company had landed at the northern fortress that Titus gained his opinion of the Codex Astartes. It happened when his squad was sweeping the corridors of the fortress in a standard Codex search pattern and were ambushed by a lictor that killed the sergeant before its pheromone trace brought a carnifex lumbering to the area. The carnifex tore apart 3 members of the squad and bit off Titus’ hand before he climbed up its armoured back and drove his chainsword through its skull. After that battle Titus was named as the squad’s sergeant and had a bionic hand grafted to fit his wrist.

After the fight Titus also realised that sometimes one must look beyond the Codex and improvise, using their own judgement. Under Titus’ improvised leadership his squad took down a broodlord and its bodyguard. At the battle of Orar’s sepulchre Titus’ squad held their position for the entire battle, taking out over fifty guardians at the beginning of the battle through the use of an improvised trap. Titus even gained the praise of a grim nod from Lord Calgar when his squad managed to take out a large group of aspect warriors and 2 wraithlords with a single missile. The missile had crashed into one of the wraithlords causing it to spin and its scything blade carved through a huge pillar to one side of them and its falling bulk had crushed both the wraithlords before Titus ran forward and slammed all his armoured bulk into it, causing it to roll down the hill crushing everything in its path.

Titus had also been watched approvingly by the captain of his company also and was promoted to his command squad although Titus always was accompanied by his old squad under their new sergeant for the marines had an inbred loyalty to him that they had gained after he had led them through conflicts unnumbered and always, always tried to keep them alive. To fight side by side with a man forges a bond as tight as love and Titus’ squad would not abandon him just yet. At captain Ardias’ side he fought and killed an ork Warboss in single combat. He put a bolt round through the eye slit of a traitor from beyond the normal range of a bolter and always he fought side by side with his captain and his squad.

When captain Ardias died many marines wished Titus would succeed him but he declined, saying that Mikael Fabian was a much better choice for captain. Mikael kept Titus in the command squad and used his talents to deadly effect. Together Titus and Mikael fought their way through countless conflicts. Titus stood over his fallen captain when he was laid low by the hammer of a chaos lord, the space marine sergeant fending off the blows and returning them with a fury born of desperation. When reinforcements finally arrived they found Titus’ rented and torn body being watched over by his squad amid the scattered corpses of a chaos lord’s chosen. The sergeant’s body was rebuilt with bionics and he returned to the fight alongside his captain.

When the call for the Deathwatch came Titus was chosen and Mikael sent him to join his battle brothers to fight the Tyranids. There he learned that another ultramarine had been sent that he was so proud and inflexible that the rod up his backside had a rod up its backside. He gained a rivalry with Severus with each trying to prove that their methods were better. But they fought together and gained a bond that the arguments disguise.

Deathwatch selection: Titus was chosen because of his supreme skill with a bolter and the sense of loyalty he inspires in his fellow space marines. He was also chosen because his captain hoped he would be able to pass on his skills and way of fighting to others and that his innate grasp of tactics would prove to other chapters that the ultramarines were not all warriors with more time for ancient texts than for improvisation.

Equipment: 
‘Stalker’ pattern boltgun
Bolt pistol
Chainsword
Frag grenades
Krak grenades
Jump pack


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Santaire you dog my steps everywhere! :wink:

One thing though. You state one of the reasons Titus was chosen was because he could teach Severus to be more 'flexible' but didn't you earlier say these very qualities made Titus unsuitable for promotion and make him distrusted? Why would they send such a figure to the deathwatch to try and 'reform' another Ultramarine who by contrast epitomises the chapter's ideals?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Some ultramarines claim that he is unsuitable but a lot don't. Anyway it is only his captain that wants him to open Severus' mind from the enclosed box it seems to be right now. Even Guilliman was flexible and Titus realises that if you don't adapt you die as do some other ultramarines, including his captain to a small extent. Anyway it isn't to reform him, indeed Titus doesn't care how you treat the Codex Astartes but he is there to try and make him realise that sometimes the answer does not lie within the pages of the Codex. Although if this is still a problem I will just remove that bit Rems.

PS. How do I dog your steps? If your thinking about Age of Dragons then I joined it first.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

By Dogging my steps i meant the animosity/friction between our characters. Could become something of a theme. Perhaps i should have said a thorn in my side lol. 

Your words are dangerously close to Heresy Santaire, no true son of Guilliman would doubt his holy tome. If the mind of a primarch could not conceive of such plans as Titus makes then surely they are foolish ones. Or do you doubt our very Promigator's martial ability?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually, Uriel Ventris was uncorrupted and yet he believed in thinking outside the rules. But I will change the bit about your character.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Santaire:* Nice job, although I was wondering if you could just tone down the bit about Rems's character. Having 2 Tactical Sergeants from the Ultramarines chapter, I don't really have any complaints with that, as much as I'd prefer to have a bit more variety - I guess maybe a Sergeant of Devastators or Assault Squad instead, perhaps? If you're a Devastator Sergeant you can still have the same weapons. You don't have to make the changes though, but otherwise - you're in. 

*bbqbeefburgerman:* Nice job, you're in. 

I'll get the action thread up later today, now that we have our 6 characters.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I will make him an assault marine if I can keep the equipment


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

if anything you'd gain equipment. like the jump pack.... very useful, very useful indeed.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Santaire: Das Omen speaks the truth. Right, action thread should be up soon.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Action thread is up. Next update will be Sunday 11 September.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

just to make a few things clear about my post...

i'm not controlling anyone's opinions on him. you're all free to think what you will of him, these are just his thoughts. only thing i'm doing is giving you lot some food for thought, little bit of ammunition so to speak.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

so who we missing in posts? the other ultrasmurf?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, sorry, will get a post up tonight


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

one guess as to what i'm looking forwards to here rather soon!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The next update will be up tommorow, folks, so stay tuned.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet! Looking forward to it!


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

actualy was looking forwards to my paycheck so i can pick up my coppy of space marine, the update is just a wonderful bonus.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Heh we both had the same idea with the bletchers gland Das Omen. I didn't actually see that you wrote about using it in your post before writing mine. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

well this will be interesting.... Should I go back and get my weapons and armor? or just head into the fray? hmmm.....


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Midge: do what you want . Bearing in mind, you will obviously be more vulnerable if you head into the fray without weapons, and you will have to rely on your psyker powers.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, but I don't think that Lutran would want to waste the time to go all the way back to his quarters since he was heading in the direction of the fight already.... Time to roll the dice.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Next update is up!


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

you fergot my second option


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah yes, I made a mistake there, I meant to say one option, sorry about that.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Next update coming Tommorow, Jorik, Severus and Makua need to post by then.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm here and around, i was just waiting for one of the others


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Who you waiting on? Isn't me is it?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

nah, was waiting on the two smurfs... i'll have a post up later today


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

But I was first to post?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

we have one other smurf man XP


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

But you said 2 smurfs rather than just one smurf.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll get something up today, been a bit busy.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

and thus, the lantern marine forgoes his own safety in attempt to aid the holy brother Chaplin


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Between Delos and Makua, I'm pretty sure those orks are F*cked :threaten:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Next update will be later today.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Update is up! Get Posting. As usual, next update will be next Sunday.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool! Looks like I get to test my psychic might against the weird boy. Let's get 'er done boys!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So is anyone else going to post? When is the next update B_o_K?


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm planning on posting after Rems


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'll be posting soon.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

cool, for all of you, the next update is tommorow, so those who haven't posted need to do so quickly. (IE, Santaire, DasOmen, bbqbeefburgerman) If _bbqbeefburgerman_ doesn't meet this update, his character will be killed or made an NPC.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll have a post up tonight


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

posted. figured i'd give makua a bit of battle damage so to speak. and no, i'm not trying to kill him. it's just what's the fun if you cant beat the shit out of your character every once and a while?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

fair enough . It does happen to Harry Dresden in the _Dresden Files_ a lot, I guess.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

New update is up! You have an extended deadline until Wednesday 12 to finish this update, and as of now,

*A NEW CHARACTER SLOT IS OPEN!*, due to Jorik being slain in this current update.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I saw the update, too bad about Jorik

I will be getting with Omen to work out the demise of the Weirdboy.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm ready to post just hashing it out with Angel Encarmine.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm extending the update until Sunday as I'm overloaded with coursework at the moment with college and other things, plus this will allow us to get back on our regular schedule and also give Angel Encarmine time to update, as well as Gree (who is replacing bbqbeefburgerman) time to knock up his profile for his character.

And It also gives me time to find a replacement for Santaire, who is stepping down due to an overload on roleplays.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Roger roger. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

awesome wil have a post up by sunday


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

New Update is up! It's a rather short one, due to the fact that there are currently only 3 players participating with Titus an NPC and Jorik dead. 

Also, from now on, I'm no longer pm'ing you guys to tell you when the next update is up.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> New Update is up! It's a rather short one, due to the fact that there are currently only 3 players participating with Titus an NPC and Jorik dead.
> 
> Also, from now on, I'm no longer pm'ing you guys to tell you when the next update is up.


By my count there are still 4 of us: Me, Omen, Rems, and Angel. Lets kick the bastards ass!


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Well i think Delos will have some trouble since all he has now is a combat knife lol how do you guys want to go about killing this big sumbitch?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

heh you have a combat knife and makua needs a apothocary. you could always requisition some of makua's gear and use him per codex... not that he'll follow the codex, but still.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Meh maybe i will have him "stumble" across a fallen marines grenade bandolier or something....


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

How about those with ranged weapons (if any of us have one) hold off the surrounding boyz while the others wail on the warboss. Or perhaps Midge could just boil its brain. That would be handy. 

Severus must redeem himself!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am leary about using more powers without my hood, brain eating by a daemon would be bad, but I am game to fry him with some Avenging Fire.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

trick is how do we all survive this bout with a warboss and boyz? sure we got one maybe two marines with ranged weapons, and two melee marines, but also have to concider the other things going on here, such as the armor quality of a few of us. the lybrarian has nothing, makua's armor is criticaly damaged, and the marine fighting the warboss currently cant be fairing all that well.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

good point seems like we are in a bit of a tough spot lol too bad jorik died


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Angel Encarmine said:


> good point seems like we are in a bit of a tough spot lol too bad jorik died


I know right. A heavy bolter in support would really have helped. I think that the kill should be between Severus and Delos as Makua and I already got the wierdboy. Perhaps some one could toss me a bolter or pistol and I can use Quickening to rush in front of him, let off a bunch of shots, and be out of his reach before he can counter. This would turn his attention to me giving you guys and opening.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> I know right. A heavy bolter in support would really have helped. I think that the kill should be between Severus and Delos as Makua and I already got the wierdboy. Perhaps some one could toss me a bolter or pistol and I can use Quickening to rush in front of him, let off a bunch of shots, and be out of his reach before he can counter. This would turn his attention to me giving you guys and opening.


I'm game, maybe Severus could use that opening to slip around to the back of the warboss while Delos attacked him up front after you got its attention Midge?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Rems? Omen? That plan sound good to you all? Makua prolly has some extra weaponry that he could toss Lutran's way. I think that whoever is going to toss me the weapon should post before me, then I will post and then Severus and Delos could follow up.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm game having Severus kill the warboss with his chainsword sounds like a plan


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, all sounds good. So how we going to do this? Each write a tentative post, pm it to others to work their characters in and make some changes to make it cohesive then post in the thread?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I think that it would be easiest to have Omen post first since it makes the most sense for him to toss me the weapon. I can then make a post doing the whole distraction bit. Then you, Rems and Angel, are pretty much free to react to those to posts as you see fit. But yeah, we could exchange posts via PM if you guys want to roll that way.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, i don't mind, whatever's easiest for everyone. The order you suggested makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

after you distract it midge, i could post on engaging it head on then rems could post on killing it ?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds good. Just need to get Omen on board and was can start working the posts out.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i was on board when it started out being a ultra marine and a crimson fist smashing a ork warboss's face in. where ya lost me is where damaged and battered makua comes in. i could offer some ranged support, but it's going to be lack luster concidering his injuries and well. ya loose that much blood, ya push yourself that hard, adrenalin and superior healing abilities can only take you so far. makua is at the limit for the marine that he is, and that's past the limit of some other marines. i could perhaps give the rifle to the lybrarian and work on playing one of his battle tunes with the GM's aproval in order to give a sort of "buff" to the fighters if you want to think about it in MMO or DnD terms.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

DasOmen said:


> i could perhaps give the rifle to the lybrarian and work on playing one of his battle tunes with the GM's aproval in order to give a sort of "buff" to the fighters if you want to think about it in MMO or DnD terms.


This is what we were thinking. You toss bolter, I distract, Delos attacks from the front to continue to draw its attention, and Severus takes it out from behind. Then we will go get you patched up my friend.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that posts are due today gentlemen. Once Omen gets his post up I will have mine up shortly there after.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Seeing as nobody's posted, which is understandable due to the fact that you have been discussing with yourselves, I'm extending the update deadline until next Sunday, that should give you a bit more time folks.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cheers BoK. I think that we will have a good conclusion to the Warboss battle, it is just taking a bit of time to sort out the details.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool, no problem. I'm away for half of next week so you're going to have to surprise me when I get back .


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry,. work has been hectic. havent been getting home till 11:45pm


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

no problem mate. Real life is a bitch sometime.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I feel like I have double posted a in this thread in the last couple of days, but nice post Omen!!!! I will try and get my post up tomorrow everybody.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

hey i try.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

good posts guys way to kick the shit out of the warboss


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

aaaaannnddd boom goes the dynamite....

Nice posts guys!


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

did someone say explosions?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey guys, just to let you know, next update is up, and I expect posts by next Sunday. Good Luck, and you are allowed to 'let off some steam' if you want in this update. You killed the Warboss, now take care of the rest of the Orks.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

ok so what exactaly can i do? makua's kinda out of action till he gets an apothocary


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm working on it at the moment, thanks for the heads up (I knew I overlooked something :ireful2:.)


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

and this fits for this situation


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

lol. not a fan of star trek but pretty amusing.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, next update is tommorow. I may extend the update deadline if the rest of you fail to post.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will be getting a post up tonight mate, I have most of one written just need to get the finishing touches on it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool, no problem.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

New Update's Up! 

Okay folks, here's the score. We're running low on active participants, with only two of you posting in this week's update, so I'm going to say that I'm only continuing this roleplay if everybody who I include in this roleplay makes at least one post between now and next Sunday. 

Got it?

Good.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Roger, I am interested in continuing, but we do need more than 2 of us.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm currently working on my longest post yet... with all hope it will be rather quality work to boot. but for that, i need a word with the creator ....


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Rems and Angel you guys still in?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

if not we need to find new members and FAST!... i want to contenue the adventures of the lantern and the crimson fist!


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm still here


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

there, did the best i could, but i probably made some errors along the way XP


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm here had a rough week long story gonna have a post up before sunday no problem


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

OK. I will also have my post up by sunday.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Next Update has just been posted, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Just attempting to clarify something. 

In my post Severus did not actually insult Makua. It was another Ultramarine, Martius, who did so. Severus merely silently agreed and thought of how the two chapters had had different experiences with the Tyranids. 

So what are we going to do for the update?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

well i'm gonna actualy throw the space wolf into the bleachers to end the fight via mario toss. then i'm going to answer the question.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, thanks for letting me know there, I made a major fuck up . (Again). 

In that case, I'm going to extend the update until the following Sunday after I've edited this so you guys can have some extra time.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but I've fixed the screw-ups made in this update.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

what type of weapons is the raven guard marine using against Delos? Or did you just want me to run with whatever?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

If I haven't specified, you can make up what you want, feel free.


----------



## Yushiro (Nov 6, 2011)

New guy to the forums, attempting to fill an empty slot!


*Name:* Okurai Seng

*Appearance:* Being only a Scout Marine, Okurai Seng is slight in comparison to the larger, armoured Space Marines he accompanies. Yet in his appearance, he carries a stern demeanour that earns him note and respect among fully fledged marines. His eyes are narrow and focused at all times. His skin is tan and carries the fine scars of recent battles as well as large cuts at the hands of the Apothacarium. 

He bares the black and steel armour of the Deathwatch but his left spaulder still displays the colours and heraldry of his own Chapter, the colours of which are a deep red (Red Gore) emblazoned with the white emblem of a fist coiled in a slender dragon. This spaulder in particular is well polished and kept in pristine condition.

His long, black hair is kept in a tight topknot which stands tall above his head and floats down behind his back.

Keeping with the traditions of his chapter, his close-combat weapon is forged in the shape of a thick Katana, hilted in the black colours of the Deathwatch.

*Personality*: Common doctrine among his Chapter demands a high level of discipline and honour. For these reasons, Okurai is reluctant to speak openly about his worries, angers or prejudices, however many they may be. For all this is worth though, he fears and frowns upon the Psyker and the Mutant alike. 

His full hatred though is orientated towards the greatest enemies of his Chapter, the Tau Empire, for which he holds absolutely no mercy towards.

He is focused in the face of battle, calculating every move his enemy makes and ensuring he is able to land the critical blow against them, even if it is his only one.

This focus, discipline and agility makes him deadly in close-combat and easy to work with due to his rather reclusive nature.

*Chapter Choice: * Dragon Hands (White Scars successors)

*Background:* Hailing from the Dragon Hands' home planet of Bushido, Okurai is young and inexperienced in comparison to other Marines within the Deathwatch. However the warring, feudal planet from which he has travelled far from has made him wary of all others, particularly as his father was betrayed and killed by his uncle for control of the town he was born.

Okurai has not long been with the Dragon Hands but upon his recruitment, Yushiro Tai the Dragon Lord himself pointed him out for his exceptional focus and steady foot in the face of battle and chose him out to become a member of the Deathwatch personally, though not before he had served 27 years with his Chapter.

Okurai was elevated to the position of Scout Sergeant after his third battle with the marauding Fi'rios Tau Sept, in which he was able to deliver the killing blow against a Kroot Shaper after the others in his squad had fallen to Pathfinder fire.

It was after these battles that Okurai developed his fierce hatred of the alien, an attitude his Captain had deliberatly envoked within him to ready him for the Deathwatch.

*Class:* Scout Sergeant

*Equipment/Armour:*
-Deathwatch Scout Armour
-Boltgun
-Dragon Hands Katana (Close-combat weapon, held in two hands)

So there we are, hope this is all okay!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe that's fine with me, welcome aboard. I'll introduce you in the following update, which is probably going to be the following Sunday.


----------



## Yushiro (Nov 6, 2011)

So what about this update? =) Or did you mean 'this following' as in next sunday?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Can I rejoin this with a new character as I did not particualrly like Titus and the problems that made me have to leave in the first place have cleared up


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, sure - you can take up our last spot I guess. Just have your character posted before Sunday.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Will try


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

It's okay if you fail to meet the deadline though, I'll just squeeze you in in the next update. Although of course I'd prefer it if you got it up ASAP though.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

hey bane? was my last post ok?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, pretty nice, although you could break Makua's last speech up a bit into paragraphs? It'd make it a bit easier to read in the future. 

Cheers.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry, did that on my phone XP... took me forever too


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Update is up. Next will be next Sunday.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

2 things. 

1 how is it it seems that everyone always waits for me to post before they do ?

and #2... trying to figure out how i'm going to do this. obvously need to have makua topple the two marines, but how to do it without god modding is going to be the trick. hulk rage makua only goes so far ya know?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

My post will be up later this morning. It is just that time of year where everything gets crazy busy, but this RP is first up on my list.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

DasOmen said:


> 2 things.
> 
> 1 how is it it seems that everyone always waits for me to post before they do ?
> 
> and #2... trying to figure out how i'm going to do this. obvously need to have makua topple the two marines, but how to do it without god modding is going to be the trick. hulk rage makua only goes so far ya know?


If need be, you can have more than one post for this update, just so you know. Maybe have part one ending on a cliffhanger and then part two where the fight ends, or something like that.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

tried to leave a cliff hanger there


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm extending the update until Sunday 11 so those who haven't posted can get their posts up.


----------



## Yushiro (Nov 6, 2011)

Wait, I'm confused. Am I still part of this RP or no? =S


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

did your character die?


----------



## Yushiro (Nov 6, 2011)

He never even arrived. I posted my character's profile, Bane_of_Kings said it was fine and that he'd be introduced in the next update. Update came, no Okurai =/

If it's too late to be introduced to the roleplay then that's fine, I'll join another one. =)


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

he possibly just spazzed it. that's the most likely option, we are afterall just human. 

now i'm possibly gonna get kicked, yelled at, possibly even killed for this, but here's what we can TRY and do... 

now most if not all of us are currently in the training hall.... so here's my suguestion/advice/take at your own risk statement....

try posting as your character as if he had been casualy observing the goings on in the training hall, make notes of everyone's training, what everyone's doing and how it differs with what you are used to. make comments on other members of deathwatch, but try and note on the player characters that are around. and mind you, given i'm not Gm, i'm most likely going to get yelled at for this as it may be concidered hijacking. not my intent, merely trying to assist another RPer.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yushiro: 



> Okurai: You find yourself in a jungle in the midst of a simulation, assigned with the task of taking out an Ork Nob without alerting the nearby Orks to your location. How do you take out the Nob? Bearing in mind, you have a Combat-Squad (5 Scouts) under your command, each with Sniper Rifles and one with a Missile Launcher, and each with Camo Cloaks. You also have a Camo Cloak for this task as well as your Scots.


I believe you're up in there. I probably should have given you a warning or something like that, though. My bad.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to give it until next Sunday for Rems, Angel Encarmine, and Yushiro to get your posts up. Hope the guys who have already posted don't mind.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

No problems mate. Things are crazy busy right now for me leading up to the holiday, so the extension is most welcome.


----------



## Yushiro (Nov 6, 2011)

Sure thing! Gives me time to get something down!


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Is this thread dead? if not then i will have a post up this week. Would like to know before i put something up...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Unsure.... haven't seen a post in a good long time though.


----------

